# Hello from Central IL



## Nicks980 (Jul 16, 2008)

Hello Everyone,
What a great forum this is. I have not got to look around much, but im sure I will be. I help run sound at my church and we also have a youth building that we are wanting to get stage lights and sound for. We have some of the stuff, and me and some other guys "kinda" run them. I am hoping that I will be able to ask questions to pick everyones brians on here and be able to figure out how to do things a little easier with the equipment I am working with.

Thanks in advance to Everyone!
Nick


----------



## Ross (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm new to this forum as well, but the amount of information and troubleshooting that goes on here is astounding. I'm sure you'll walk away better for the experience. Oh yeah, and welcome.


----------



## derekleffew (Jul 16, 2008)

Welcome, Nicks980. Now that you have our attention, tell us what you have so we can offer suggestions. Doing tech vicariously through our members is a second (or first) profession for many of us.

Make good friends with the Search feature and the Glossary.

Does your church have a website?
http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/members/nicks980.html


----------



## gafftaper (Jul 17, 2008)

Welcome to the Booth Nick. We have several church audio and lighting guys around here. Let us know how we can help you. Jump in and join the discussion!


----------



## Nicks980 (Jul 17, 2008)

Derek,
Yes my church has a website, but I am currently redoing it. The joys of being a Graphics Designer by trade.  So, there is not much there right now, its just kinda a glorified date calendar right now. For everyone to see whats going on.

Thank You all for such a warm welcome!


----------



## Van (Jul 17, 2008)

Welcome Aboard! Check my Signature line for my advice to all new memebers. I'm sure you'll fit right in, as Gaff said there are many " Sunday Techs" here.


----------



## thommyboy (Jul 20, 2008)

Where in the middle of middle America do you find yourself. Of course it is south of 80, as anyone who lives above it calls the rest of the state southern/central Illinois.


----------



## Footer (Jul 21, 2008)

thommyboy said:


> Where in the middle of middle America do you find yourself. Of course it is south of 80, as anyone who lives above it calls the rest of the state southern/central Illinois.



Southern Illinois starts below 70, no way before 80.... and don't even get me started on the phrase "downstate"


----------

